# Partagas Série D. No4



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

This robusto is my favorite one. Taste was very strong and complex and the ash was a perfect white/grey. Great smoke. Pairing with a brazilian strong golden ale beer style.:biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That looks like it could be a new fav!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks like a treat in a half!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

looks good, i've heard lots of great things about PSD#4. gotta try and track one down.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

PSD4 is a rad smoke !!! that beer looks very nice, perfect night right there not too sure about that table cloth tho brother hahah JK!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

sweeeeet


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Mmmm.. I love me some Party D4s.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

One of my personal favorites!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I love anything made by ISOM Partagas, especially the PSD4!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a good afternoon to me...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The Partagas D #4 is a great smoke. Maybe someday it will sold locally.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice paring. That reminds me I only have 3 Serie D left. I need to remedy that.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good smoke!!Beer looks good got to try one!!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

My personal favorite lately!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks tasty!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent smoke. Great looking pairing


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Excellent smoke. Great looking pairing


What he said


----------

